# Photos - Tampa Cigar Heritage Festival



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Stan for driving us out there! Had a great time. Thought there would have been more vendors, but we still spent plenty of $$$.... and drank plenty of beer.....











*Eric Newman!!! Awesome guy..... very personable.... *

http://imageshack.us

He then went up as Cigar Dave's guest host...... and they smoked a cigar in honor of Eric's father who passed away this year.



http://imageshack.us



Mishelle from Houston.....

http://imageshack.us

Cigar Dave's Orcistra...... (so he said...... BAAaWWaaahahaha)

http://imageshack.us

I fell in LUVVvvvv with the redhead....

http://imageshack.us

A really enjoyable event. I'll go each year....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Great photos there CM, looks like a good time !

Keep posting those pics.

Tom


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Great time by all. What a great day to have a cigar festival.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the trip down memory lane, Michael. You're always there to record the events. Thank you for that!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:wink:


----------

